# Thinning hydraulic fluid...............



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Anybody out there know what I would use to thin down hydraulic fluid. Here is my problem. I have a Meyers snowplow (E-47), which supposedly uses their "special" fluid, which is thinner than the regular fluid. It also comes with an inlflated price ($9.00/litre). The local Meyers dealer is also out of town.

Today, I was at Canadian Tire and saw their hydraulic fluid, grade ISO AW32, whatever that means, is $8.00/gal....a little more my style, price wise.

Any of you oil experts know how I can thin this stuff............................?


----------



## jbrow1 (Mar 9, 2004)

I just use dexron III tranny fluid in my myers. I don't think it'll take as cold of temps as the meyer oil though. But works fine for me.


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

I use the dexron in my meyer 47, works fine and we get some real cold weather here in Buffalo. I do change it every season. I definitely would not add anything to "thin" the oil since any other chemical could adversely affect seals, hoses and the like.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

That's what another person told me too............will give it a shot.

thanks


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

let us know how it works out for you ... good luck
Ken


----------



## jbrow1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Mine worked well this morning. -10 degrees farenheight. Dexron good, cheap, and readily available. And I thought I'd get flamed for my first post.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

The way i look at is if my trucks are out making thousands of dollars,i NEVER SKIMP on parts or service.I don't want to be in a blizzard at 3am with a propane torch because my plow pump is frozen


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

echovalley said:


> The way i look at is if my trucks are out making thousands of dollars,i NEVER SKIMP on parts or service.I don't want to be in a blizzard at 3am with a propane torch because my plow pump is frozen


Thing is, this plow is mainly for my personal use....plus a couple of friends driveways.


----------



## jbrow1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Echovalley has a point. I just never have had a problem using dexron. Change the fluid every year, and it's been good to me. I do mostly personal stuff now also. But when I used to do alot of plowing I still used it.


----------



## 4speed (Nov 16, 2003)

My old meyer would always freeze up with dexron (bad seals and rust on the rams). Started buying hydraulic plow oil at napa and rarely had a problem after that. IMO If you have confidence that your plow has been well maintained, then go ahead and use ATF. But if there is any chance that you might get water in the system I would stick with the plow oil.


----------

